# Vegas Beauty Haul



## thebeautybible (Jun 20, 2011)

*Sephora:*





_Betsy Johnson Tweezermans / Buxsom Big & Healthy Lip Stick "Las Vegas" & "Sydney" / Make Up Forever Smoky Lash / Make Up Forever HD Foundation / Flowerbomb Rollerball / Escada Rollerball / Josie Maran Argan Oil (Sample) / Make Up Forever HD Powder / Laura Mercier Mineral Powder / Bobbi Brown Gel Eyeliner "Chocolate Shimmer Ink" / Laura Mercier secrect Concealer / Sephora for OPI "Only Gold for Me" / Benefit Coralista (Sample) / Urban Decay 24/7 Shadow Pencil "Wasteland" & "Sin"_
*Bath and Body Works:*​ 

 _Coconut Passionfruit Shower gel, Body Lotion and Fragrance Mist / Coconut Mango Fragrance Mist and SPF30 spray (wouldn't recommend btw. It left my legs very very dry)_​ *Walgreens: *​ I just couldn't help myself, even in Walgreens!​ 

 _Cetaphil Moisturizer and Cleanser / Crest 3D whitestrips / Sally Hansen Nail Art Pen "Light Pink"_​ *Victoria Secret:*​ 



_Beauty Rush body Mist "Juiced Berry" & "Cupquake" / Body Mist "Coconut Passion"_​


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 20, 2011)

Great Haul. Did you get the Bath & Body Works items from their current sale? I went on Friday and was able to grab 3 of their 3 wick candles at 50 % off.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 20, 2011)

Lots of fun goodies!  Cupcake body splash must smell delicious. I have got to go back there and check out some scents!!  Enjoy it all!


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 20, 2011)

What a great haul. I bet you had a blast shopping for all those goodies.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Jun 21, 2011)

nice haul


----------



## thebeautybible (Jun 21, 2011)

DILLIGAF said:


> Great Haul. Did you get the Bath & Body Works items from their current sale? I went on Friday and was able to grab 3 of their 3 wick candles at 50 % off.



 	yeah, but it was a 5 for 3 deal I think I got these on


----------



## dinah402 (Jun 21, 2011)

Wow, such a great haul!!


----------



## gemmel06 (Jun 22, 2011)

Nice haul


----------



## naturallyfab (Jun 22, 2011)

great haul! What colors in the urban decay shadow sticks did you get? Sin is my favorite


----------



## thebeautybible (Jun 23, 2011)

naturallyfab said:


> great haul! What colors in the urban decay shadow sticks did you get? Sin is my favorite



 	Thanks! I got sin and wasteland which is a brown colour. they are so great


----------



## aiyssa (Jul 6, 2011)

nice haul!!


----------



## alexandrarc (Jul 7, 2011)

wow, I love hauling, I mean, shopping in Vegas!


----------

